# So Confused , it is like he is trying to destroy me



## Jaded Heart (Jan 5, 2011)

I don't even know what to do anymore, he sends such mixed signals all the time. Today he went and made a huge purchase over 1000$ for some fishing equipment. He had to have my input on it and asking me if I thought it was a lot of money to send. He actually cared what I had to say and it felt good that we were able to have this convo , 

When I went to see my MC on wednesday we talked about how he is using things I did 14 years ago as a way out of our marriage. She said she could see maybe if it was a yr ago or 2 yrs ago. He asked me what we talked about and I explained to him . He was really upset , said he thought she was helping me. He went on to say that if i continue to she her that I was not to think we would ever be able to fix this. So does that mean he is now thinking that maybe we can fix this. 

I don't know, all I know is I feel like he is trying to destroy me. We told me that if I take the house , and go after him for money he will disappear. It is like he wants me to walk out with nothing not even my babies. I can't live with out my babies.


----------



## trey69 (Dec 29, 2010)

You will know exactly what you need to do when you are sick and tired of being sick and tired.


----------



## Jaded Heart (Jan 5, 2011)

That is just it , I go through phases where I have had enough and then I change my mind and fight some more. I just don't get it, some days he is good and we are doing good then some days he is cold. Today over all we were doing really good till he made a comment to my son about telling me that he was texting on his phone when I was in the store. 

I got upset and told him that I don't care about your damm phone my world is what lives in the house I could give a damm about your phone !


----------



## less_disgruntled (Oct 16, 2010)

Jaded Heart said:


> I don't know, all I know is I feel like he is trying to destroy me. We told me that if I take the house , and go after him for money he will disappear. It is like he wants me to walk out with nothing not even my babies. I can't live with out my babies.


I'm not a lawyer, but...

Lawyer up. He's unlikely to get custody (he's the father) so he's going to have to pay child support and using a threat he won't be able to follow-through on. Is he really going to go the "no fixed address" route to avoid the law? Every law firm in the country can call a $20/hour process server to find him... I doubt he's serious.

OTOH, maybe he is. Tent cities have gotten pretty big since the early Bush II years.

Ideally you can figure out something equitable with the house (move to a smaller one and split the equity?).


----------

